
Why Apple is wrong: A privacy advocate's view - d33
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/17/why_tim_cook_is_wrong_a_privacy_advocates_view/
======
d33
I thought that I'd show a different point of view that shocked me - it's not
about the encryption, but the inability to replace an operating system for
anyone. That's an important distinction.

